

Burnout is in the Mind - bretthopper
http://geoff.greer.fm/2015/01/07/burnout-is-in-the-mind/

======
AceJohnny2
This is... this... wow, this guy has no idea what he's talking about.

"I don’t consider myself very devoted to my work, but I’ve been writing code
every day for two years."

Yeah, come back when you've been doing it for a decade, kid. Come back when
you've been doing it as part of a team, after you've spent days solving a bug
that's been preventing your stuff from working, and came from someone else who
was in the same hurry you are. Come back when...

I'm going to stop. This is a fluff opinion piece from someone with little
experience and wrong facts (33h work-week? lol). I wish I could downvote it.

~~~
tootie
I have done all that. Been coding for 15 years. Worked with the shittiest
Enterprise IT dinosaurs. Burnout is definitely all in your head. The longer I
do this, they less it bothers me. Sometimes work makes me unhappy, so I'll
check out mentally and/or find a new gig. It's never affected me personally.

------
alrs
Burnout doesn't come from daily git commits, it comes from frustration and a
desire to prove yourself.

It's not just in your head, and jogging isn't going to fix it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnout_(psychology)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnout_\(psychology\))

------
j_baker
I don't understand his argument. I don't think it's a stretch to suggest that
burnout is a form of depression and thus burnout exists in the mind. I think
the issue is that burnout is a form of depression that is _caused_ by
overwork. Overwork is not just about the number of hours worked. The causes of
burnout vary drastically.

[http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/in-
dep...](http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/adult-health/in-
depth/burnout/art-20046642)

------
octo_t
yeah, sure burnout is in your mind. but so is depression and other mental
illnesses. Doesn't make it any less real.

------
gtirloni
Biased and poorly researched piece. Not sure why it was posted to HN.

